# How to Take Good Care of Shetland Sweaters?



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

There is a tag attached to my new shaggy dog, like a certificate that says the sweater is made in Shetland Islands of Scotland.

On the backside, it says: "The softness of Shetland Wool, properly washed and cared for is one of the nicer things in life. Nothing respondes more gratefully to good treatment or reacts more disastrously to bad."

So how do I take good care of my shetland sweaters?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

yes I wonder too...

Is there a way to wash it without ruining the shaggy finish?

Danny


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Last spring I hand washed some of the phoney hong kong shetlands from Silver. The sleeves came out too long and the body too narrow. I have some Andover shetlands this year and I also don't know what to do with them. They don't stink yet, so I may do nothing. Unless someone responds brilliantly to this thread.

febreze?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Like suits, the trick is to clean them only when absolutely necessary. 

You need to hand wash them very gently. Use woolite or another mild soap. I think some people claim that shampoo is good, but I have never used anything other than woolite.

The key is in the drying. After you have washed them, lay them out flat in their original shape and allow them to slowly air dry. They even make a nylon mesh rack for this purpose, but a couple of towels on a flat surface should suffice. I have had good luck through the years with this method.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

*kent brush*


----------



## Burningbarricade (Jul 23, 2008)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aran_sweater

There is some info from wikipedia about aran (which are similar to shetland) sweaters


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I have always dry cleaned my sweaters. As infrequently as possible, of course.

tjs


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

"Like suits, the trick is to clean them only when absolutely necessary." Wonderful advice.

Since they're not worn next to the skin, the need to clean/launder should be minimal, particularly if they can rest several days, or perhaps a week between wearings. When they need to be cleaned, I'd cold water, hand wash them with a mild soap intended for the purpose, carefully pat them a little drier with towels, and let them air dry on a terry towel on a flat surface at room temperature. (Will take a couple days.) When laid out to dry they should be carefully arranged in the intended shape for the sweater, with the panels reasonably flat.

Storage is also important. They must never be hung; they should be folded and left on a shelf or in a drawer in a mothproof environment. Cloth bags are OK, plastic aren't. A great thing about Shetland is its springy natural resilience. You never have to worry about it getting wrinkled while resting.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

Flanderian,
i was given several nice used shetland sweaters by relatives (ok hand-me-downs) with the exact instructions you say. they all look like new to me and so i hope i can follow this advice


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Shetlands*

Gentlemen

Something I enjoy a great deal is a nice shetland. My first was about 35-40 years ago.
A gorgeous J D Mc George.
Recently found a couple of old stock, that was great for me.
I agree, wash when needed, and no dry cleaning. Store on shelves, in a plastic bag, or not.
I have some, with a couple minor holes, shabby appearing. I get my best compliments on these.
The best shetland my friends, is not at J Press, or the Andover shop.
O Connels in Buffalo carries McGeorge still.
Enjoy these, beautiful hues.
Gorgeous,

Nice day


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

All the aforementioned. Use as little Woolite or inexpensive, unscented, non-conditioner shampoo as possible. Cool water. Let soak in sink for a while and then gently squeeze and realease the entire sweater several times while in the soak. Rinse and squeeze in clear cool water two or three times. Change water if necessary until there is no indication of soap suds. They now make Woolite for dark clothing. There are also special products for this but have no experience with them. To expedite drying: When wet, gently squeeze excess water out of sweater over tub or sink. Place outstretched to proper size on top of a full size bath towel and cover with another bath towel. Fold the extended arms atop the second towel. Roll up, not too tightly, the towels. Gently squeeze. The towels will absorb excess water without having to wring. Then place sweater to shape on a third towel laid flat on a Bahamian beach. If a Bahamian beach is impractical/impracticable, a table or across the tops of washer and dryer. Air dry a few days. When it's barely damp, throw in dryer at LOW heat for a very few minutes. At least that's the method me valet espouses.

Twixt washings if waist and cuffs become stretched > slightly moisten waistband and cuffs and pop in dryer at low heat for a brief period. 

Too shaggy? > soft bristled new horsehair shoe brush

Same process for all sweaters. Especially cashmere. Dry cleaning cashmere is akin to starching Sea Island cotton.


----------



## Brutus (Aug 29, 2007)

I try to wash mine as rarely as possible.


----------

